# SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello everybody,
Just a quick FYI.....
Sylvania has recently released their NEW SilverStar ULTRA Headlight Bulbs in the H7 configuration which is the bulb that is used in the LOW beam and HIGH beam positions on the 2007 and 2008 NON-XENON EOS's.
I just purchased a PAIR for $48.88 at my local Advance Auto Parts store and will put them in the LOW beam positions on my EOS. 
Sylvania claims that ULTRA's are up to 20% brighter, provide up to 25% increased downroad viewing, provide improved sideroad viewing, and have up to 30% more life.....based on measured performance of the entire SilverStar ULTRA product family vs. the standard Sylvania Halogen family of product (which is what comes as standard in the EOS).
I will let you know what if any difference I can see after driving with them when it gets dark tonight....







!!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (FreddyBear)*

Have you had the older series SilverStar bulbs in your car yet. If you did I was going to suggest putting one new in one side and comparing it with an older one on the other side to see if you can see a difference using a wall or garage door.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (cb391)*

I changed mine to the SilverStars, at about $38/pair (before Ultra released)
I am not sure that they _really_ illuminate more...they *do* seem to glare off of traffic signs more, and the lighting is good, but not an extreme difference over the standard Sylvania H7's
Now they do look "more white", and it *looks good*, but then you also have to change the parking bulbs so they don't look yellow.
I didn't want my bulbs to be too "blue", since the white-via-more-blue tends to glare more in other drivers' eyes, but I have the feeling that the different bulbs are increasing it a little or a lot.
BTW, a couple of months ago I saw a light-kit at the VW dealers which included blue-er parking lights and what appeared to be H7 bulbs. It was for the Jetta, but the bulbs are probably the same. The replacement kit came in a blue plastic tube which rotated open in the middle (not on an end).
The tube would be a handy way to carry the spares you take out.
Anyway, the Silverstars look good, but after replacing 2-high, 2-low, and parking bulbs, just so they would match, I'm not sure it looks like $100 from the driver's seat. Outside the car there is a bigger difference.
William
ps. I didn't take them back out--they *do look good*, they just don't seem _drastically_ better lighting.


_Modified by kghia at 6:24 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (kghia)*

Just be aware that the Silverstar line, while producing a "white" light, does so at the expense of bulb life. The Ultra has a slightly longer life but you will be replacing then once a year or more often if you still run DRL. A brighter bulb but with longer life (and much cheaper) is the Xtravision. However it gives the yellow light of the OEM
- Just my 2 cents. I've used both in other vechicles and ended up using the Xtravision. I have not looked for the Xtravision in a H7 lamp.
http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...ogen/
SilverStar and SilverStar ULTRA High Performance Halogen 
SilverStar ULTRA is the newest product in the SYLVANIA High Performance Line. With increased downroad viewing up to 25%, increased sideroad viewing and up to 20% brighter, whiter light.
SilverStar and SilverStar ULTRA are both the whitest and the brightest lights available. Whiter light helps you see better at night and if your night vision is better, night driving is safer. Learn More... 
XtraVision High Performance Halogen
The Bright Light 
XtraVision is designed to create up to 30% more illumination, increasing down road visibility with no added glare. More visibility helps you see better at night, which enhances drivers safety. Learn More...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (chessmck)*

Got my SilverStars in my Eos for a year and going strong. Have the same set of SilverStars in my Ford Escape over 5 years. In the first year and a half I was changing bulbs every couple of months and I was using all the precautions and using Sylvania and GE bulbs.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (cb391)*

I originally installed the Silverstars as replacements for low beams. Then shortly after tried the Ultras for lowbeam and moved the Silverstars to highbeam. I just lost an Ultra after only 8 months. So i moved a Silverstar from the high beam back to the lowbeam so now have a Silverstar on the left and Ultra on the right and see no difference at all. I'd say a waste of money. I should put an OEM on the right to see if there's any difference at all in any of these lamps.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (solarflare)*

I would be interested in hearing the results, if you decide to try it.
Kevin


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (just4fun)*

I purchased the SilverStar Ultra for a Honda Accord at Kragen Auto Parts, here in 
Santa Clara. They blew in the first month. I know how to replace bulbs, not touching 
the bulb with fingers, since oil gets on the bulb. (bulb heats differently and blows). 
Both the mechanic (who replaced the bulb for my fiance') and dealer (Honda) didn't
think too kindly of non-dealer purchased bulbs. Of course the dealer wants to make 
money, but the mechanic also didn't have good things to say about Kragen. That was not
my first issue with them. Replacement wiper blades also didn't work nearly as well as 
a factory replacement from the dealer. I now avoid auto part stores for my car replacement 
parts. 
This is just something to be aware of. I wasn't happy with the bulbs blowing which could 
have been handling by the car parts store or a manufacturers defect. We switch back to
normal bulbs in her car. They were so much better of a bulb with brightness and distance
without being "brighter" but blowing so quickly wasn't worth the expense of trying not
to repeat then frustration. 
Jack


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't forget to wear latex gloves while handling these bulbs. The oil on your fingers can really shorten the life of the bulbs if you touch them with bare hands.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Have you had the older series SilverStar bulbs in your car yet. If you did I was going to suggest putting one new in one side and comparing it with an older one on the other side to see if you can see a difference using a wall or garage door.

I installed SilverStar bulbs as low beams the day after I bought my eos. In the 2 years I have had the car I have had to replace them twice to the life expectancy is pretty low, Sylvania emailed me a random survey several months ago and sent me a free pair of SilverStar Ultra bulbs (YEAH!) for taking the survey.
2 months ago the driver side burnt out and I replaced it with one Ultra bulb. There is definitely a difference, you can notice the brighter and slightly more Xenon looking light (although slight) especially when shining on a parking garage wall, you can even notice the difference in the bumper of cars in front of you. Lets hope the biggest advantage is a much longer life!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (NaustinJ)*

I put Silverstars in both our Odyssey and Ridgeline about 10-11 months ago. So far they are holding out OK, and both vehicles have DRL's.
I have a set of Ultra's for both vehicles that I will try when the Silverstar's burn out. (I like a set of spares on hand, and always replace in pairs)
These aren't the first reports I've read about short life expectancy on these bulbs. It will be interesting to see how much longer mine last. Souns like they may be near the end.
Kevin 


_Modified by just4fun at 4:27 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (FreddyBear)*

I just replaced my high and low beams with Sylvania H7 Xtravision bulbs. Cost $40 for four at Advance Auto. Had them on some other cars and liked them. 


_Modified by vweosdriver at 7:21 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: SilverStar ULTRA H7 Headlight Bulbs (chessmck)*

I agree - while the SilverStar is whiter, it only last me a year. The Xtravision last twice as long as a standard bulb, is brighter and only 1/3 the cost of the Ultra. If you have not VAG'd off your DRL, I's suggest the Xtravision as the best bang for the $.

_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_Just be aware that the Silverstar line, while producing a "white" light, does so at the expense of bulb life. The Ultra has a slightly longer life but you will be replacing then once a year or more often if you still run DRL. A brighter bulb but with longer life (and much cheaper) is the Xtravision. However it gives the yellow light of the OEM
- Just my 2 cents. I've used both in other vechicles and ended up using the Xtravision. I have not looked for the Xtravision in a H7 lamp.
http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...ogen/
SilverStar and SilverStar ULTRA High Performance Halogen 
SilverStar ULTRA is the newest product in the SYLVANIA High Performance Line. With increased downroad viewing up to 25%, increased sideroad viewing and up to 20% brighter, whiter light.
SilverStar and SilverStar ULTRA are both the whitest and the brightest lights available. Whiter light helps you see better at night and if your night vision is better, night driving is safer. Learn More... 
XtraVision High Performance Halogen
The Bright Light 
XtraVision is designed to create up to 30% more illumination, increasing down road visibility with no added glare. More visibility helps you see better at night, which enhances drivers safety. Learn More...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

I must be the lucky one. I haven't had any trouble with any of the Silverstar line I've been using. I had regular Silverstars on my Escape and finally had one go out a month ago after 5+ years. I had the regular Silverstars on my Eos as low beam/DRL for a year with no problems and now they are my high beams and I'm using the Silverstar Ultras as my low beam/DRLs. They have been fine for the six months they've been installed. I love the light they put out especially at night on the open highway and would not go back. Most other bulbs would be inferior in the amount and color of light produced. I have considered the possibility of trying PIAA bulbs were it not for cost.


----------

